

Hackers Briefly Control US Government Satellites - eknopf
http://www.net-security.org/secworld.php?id=11853

======
codezero
Gaining control of the downlink station is pretty bad. I wouldn't say they
were in control of the satellites though. The tasking files for satellites are
unique and extremely esoteric, and although it's possible for an attacker to
figure out how to command any given satellite (it's not the same for every
one), it's much more likely that they compromised the location to get the data
that was downlinked, which is extremely valuable. Lots of military instruments
downlink through Svalbard and that they might have had command and control
over two particular satellites is not nearly as concerning as them having data
access to many more in real time.

